# Shocked - Please Read !!



## storm_summer (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I thought i would tell you about my weekend, I went down to Reading at the weekend and the junction i was joining on the M4 was closed so I decided to go down the A4.

And there was a garden centre which had a sign outside which said "puppies for sale" I decided on my way back to go back the same way to make sure i read the sign correctly and decided to go in because i honestly thought it must have been some sick joke.

But unfortunately it was not, the garden centre was selling Snakes, rabbits, birds, fish, parrots, owls and yes DOGS as well. I am really shocked that this is going on and did not realise that 20 mins down the road from where I live that such a thing was happening.

They were selling Yorkshire terriers, Jack russels, bichon frises and cocker spaniels, they stated that the puppies could not be touched as they had had no vaccinations. They did not even look 8 weeks old, so they should not be away from their mothers, i would have a guess they have not been wormed. And the poor puppies looked terrified, it was the most awful experiance i have ever been in.

It makes me wonder what actually happens with the puppies when the garden centre closes, are they just left there?

I just wish that there was something i could do to get this establishment closed down, but im sure there is not.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

storm_summer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought i would tell you about my weekend, I went down to Reading at the weekend and the junction i was joining on the M4 was closed so I decided to go down the A4.
> 
> ...


How horrible, call your local council, and trading standard today. Also if you have a local animal welfare society give them a call and get them on board. But trading standards should be your first port of call. Poor animals.


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

Is that even legal? I know Harrods sells puppies, but they are behind galss and barriers so noone can tounch them there's only a few and it looks as though they have prime care..

Also surprised about the selling of parrots, owls, and snakes, seems very suspicious. I'm not sure who you'd go too though.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I reckon the RSPCA might be interested, because of the potential puppy farming in the background of this operation. Do they have a license to sell dogs, owls and reptiles?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've never seen a garden center selling puppies before but when I was younger we always got our small fuzzies from the local garden center.

The garden center will need to have a license (I think) and if they arent being treated well I would report it to the RSPCA.


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

Pretty sure they need a liscense to sell snakes, parrots and owls too. I'd tell the RSPCA aswell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh god!! Is that even allowed?? So now all those puppies that have been sold will probably be bred from aswell and here we have that ongoing circle of dogs needing homes due to over breeding!! ANYONE could go in a buy one which is the scary thing!! I would report them!! xxx


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

There's a few garden centres that do this. It will be licenced as a pet shop by the local authority and has to comply with the licencing requirements under the Pet Animals Act 1951.

I doubt there is anything that the RSPCA can do about it because it is perfectly legal. It is a sickening trade but until people demand better from their legislators it is difficult to fight.

What is important to remember is that, however frightened and sickly the pups look and however unsuitable the enviroment they are kept in, this is the front end, the public face, of the industry. What goes on behind the closed anonymous doors of the puppyfarmers who supply these shops can be another league of horror.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I would report the place. My mum bought a pup in a garden centre, years ago that was though!! She had worms and she had parvo which she recovered from luckily. I can't believe its still going on these days:confused1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

If they aren't produced by a puppy farmer then i'm the next pope.

They probably aren't doing anything illegal so there might not be anything you can do.... you could always try and contact Puppywatch and name and shame the garden centre - they may have had past reports and might know more about them. If not, the garden centre will then be on their radar and they will most probably keep an eye out!

this is their website: Puppywatch - fighting to stop puppy farming


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you know what its called???

My grandad was telling me about one a few months back where all the pups had to be killed as they all had parvo


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

I think the first port of call is your local authority to ask what licencing conditions apply. Then you can report any non-compliance that you noticed during your visit. Then you can write to your council leader to ask for more stringent licence requirements. Or you can try to find like-minded local peeps to help organise awareness-rasing events.

I'm not a seasoned puppyfarm campaigner, by any stretch. I noticed that some dedicated ladies in the North were mounting protests outside their pet shops every month so I thought I'd try to put something together outside my local dog store last December. It was only small - for the first hour it just me and a mate and there was only seven of us in all - but the response from passers-by and local businesses was fantastic. Shopperkeepers left their shops to sign our letter campaign and local cafes bought us free chips and coffee.

So I thought I'd have another pop when the weather was better. I've prepared a bit better, promoted it a bit better and now I've had messages of support from six Kingston Councillors, at least one of which is coming to the event on the 31st. I've no idea if this will achieve change but people are talking about the issue and that's a start.

So my advice is that is doesn't really matter so much where you start - local council, your MP, joining a campaign group, etc - so long as you do make a start.

_'Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can
change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has.'_
Margaret Mead

Good luck!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Where was it? 

I'd report it to Reading Council, and see what they can do, or the local dog warden. I would never have thought that people would allow it


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

storm_summer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought i would tell you about my weekend, I went down to Reading at the weekend and the junction i was joining on the M4 was closed so I decided to go down the A4.
> 
> ...


Let me guess - Ladds? If that is the case, then the garden centre has two other shops that are part of it - Ladds that sells your usual furries, including puppies (which def come from puppy farms) and Aquasplash who sell the reptiles. That's the only one i can think of on the A4 that sells reptiles and pups. I try not to go in there.


----------



## jessyk (Dec 26, 2012)

It is called Ladds, I went there last year as I was looking for a puppy for my mother and saw the sign. I thought maybe there would be a family who ran the place and had a litter from time to time in their home... silly me.

The puppies are kept in a back room, the woman kept asking me if I was 'serious' about buying one before letting me see them, but wouldn't even tell me which breeds she had...?! 

The puppies were kept in very small cages and really did look very, very scared and unhappy. They 100% did not look 8 weeks old, there were some Jack Russell's there the size of a hamster.. no joke.

I asked her where she got the puppies from as I was concerned they came from puppy farms. She said her shop was inspected regularly to prove that they came from reputable breeders. Obviously though she can't prove this and from her mannor, I didn't think this was true.

Obviously, I came away empty handed.
It was a very upsetting experience and I would be all for this place closing down. Please do not buy from there!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

(1)The keeper of a licensed breeding establishment is guilty of an offence if
(a)he sells a dog otherwise than at a licensed breeding establishment, a licensed pet shop or a licensed Scottish rearing establishment,
(b)he sells a dog otherwise than to the keeper of a licensed pet shop or a licensed Scottish rearing establishment knowing or believing that the person who buys it intends that it should be sold (by him or any other person),
*(c)he sells a dog which is less than eight weeks old otherwise than to the keeper of a licensed pet shop or a licensed Scottish rearing establishment,*
(d)he sells to the keeper of a licensed pet shop or a licensed Scottish rearing establishment a dog which was not born at a licensed breeding establishment, or
(e)he sells to the keeper of a licensed pet shop or a licensed Scottish rearing establishment a dog which, when delivered, is not wearing a collar with an identifying tag or badge.

Breeding and Sale of Dogs (Welfare) Act 1999


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

I live near there but haven't been for a long time but I think there are three different shops inside the garden centre relating to animals... The pet shop (upstairs) selling birds, small furries and puppies.

Downstairs is a different shop selling fish and reptiles.

Outside there is a bird of prey place, not sure that they sell though?

I know someone who bought a puppy from there a few years ago... He was a Yorkshire terrier and was found to have a heart defect - not sure of the details but basically they were told to enjoy everyday as it could be his last.... 

Definitely not the place to buy a pup...


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Ladds on the A4 have been selling puppies for as long as I can remember. One of the customers in our last pub bought a golden cocker from there just before we moved. She was really poorly for the first couple of weeks and I posted about it on here. We moved when she was about 4 months old so I don't know how she has fared since but seeing this post has reminded me so I will try and find out cos I am still in contact with people that know her owners.
Ladds has been talked about for years regarding the selling of puppies and I am pretty sure people have tried to get the practice stopped several times but they aren't actually breaking the law so as long as people keep buying the pups it will carry on. 
The owners of Honey (the golden cocker) weren't even looking for a dog when they went in but bought her because they felt so sorry for her. They loved her to bits though so hopefully everything is still going well for them all.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I have already reported this place!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

this is on the website

Famed for wonderfully colourful and character filled parrots and as Berkshires leading specialist in the sale of puppies, small mammals such as rabbits and guinea pigs we really do have it all under one roof. Our helpful staff members have an extensive range of knowledge of all the animals for sale, their care and requirement plus a wide range of stock to provide everything a potential pet owner will need to ensure that their animal is happy and healthy.

Linton Pets | Ladds Garden Village


----------



## Sophb101 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would just like to say that I visit Ladds garden centre regularly and have for the last 10years, and everytime I've been the puppies are always well looked after, they are not younger than 8 weeks old and do not come from puppy farms. This garden centre is reliable and would never do such a thing. Yes the signs say 'do not touch the puppies' but it is not because they haven't had vaccinations (they all have their first vaccinations done) it is because they are puppies that people are going to buy, and need to be handled appropriately and not touched and harassed 24hours a day. The 'cages' they are in are very roomy and suitable for the puppies and there are no more than 3 puppies in each little run at a time.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Sophb101 said:


> I would just like to say that I visit Ladds garden centre regularly and have for the last 10years, and everytime I've been the puppies are always well looked after, they are not younger than 8 weeks old and do not come from puppy farms. This garden centre is reliable and would never do such a thing. Yes the signs say 'do not touch the puppies' but it is not because they haven't had vaccinations (they all have their first vaccinations done) it is because they are puppies that people are going to buy, and need to be handled appropriately and not touched and harassed 24hours a day. The 'cages' they are in are very roomy and suitable for the puppies and there are no more than 3 puppies in each little run at a time.


ooh and you just decided to join and ressurect a very old (like 3 years old) thread because you felt an overwhelming desire to support your local garden centre? yes?

You couldnt possibly be associated with the place in any way whatsoever could you?

not even a little bit?

go on, you can tell us!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Sophb101 said:


> I would just like to say that I visit Ladds garden centre regularly and have for the last 10years, and everytime I've been the puppies are always well looked after, they are not younger than 8 weeks old and do not come from puppy farms. This garden centre is reliable and would never do such a thing. Yes the signs say 'do not touch the puppies' but it is not because they haven't had vaccinations (they all have their first vaccinations done) it is because they are puppies that people are going to buy, and need to be handled appropriately and not touched and harassed 24hours a day. The 'cages' they are in are very roomy and suitable for the puppies and there are no more than 3 puppies in each little run at a time.


Do you by any chance work for Ladds or know someone who does? I can't see how a general member of the public would have as much information as you do.

And the Ladds/Linton Pets website appears to have been closed down. Coincidence?


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

JAChihuahua said:


> ooh and you just decided to join and ressurect a very old (like 3 years old) thread because you felt an overwhelming desire to support your local garden centre? yes?
> 
> You couldnt possibly be associated with the place in any way whatsoever could you?
> 
> ...


Beat me to it


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Thorne said:


> Do you by any chance work for Ladds or know someone who does? I can't see how a general member of the public would have as much information as you do.
> 
> And the Ladds/Linton Pets website appears to have been closed down. Coincidence?


the separate linton pets website is still running 

Having seen the stories posted on the web about this place, its well known as being an outlet for farmed and BYB produced pups...then there is the more recent publicity they recieved when someone broke in and stole a pug puppy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sophb101 said:


> I would just like to say that I visit Ladds garden centre regularly and have for the last 10years, and everytime I've been the puppies are always well looked after, they are not younger than 8 weeks old and do not come from puppy farms. This garden centre is reliable and would never do such a thing. Yes the signs say 'do not touch the puppies' but it is not because they haven't had vaccinations (they all have their first vaccinations done) it is because they are puppies that people are going to buy, and need to be handled appropriately and not touched and harassed 24hours a day. The 'cages' they are in are very roomy and suitable for the puppies and there are no more than 3 puppies in each little run at a time.


Don't tell me that this is still going on?  

In no true animal lovers mind is selling animals like commodities *ever* going to be acceptable


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Sophb101 said:


> I would just like to say that I visit Ladds garden centre regularly and have for the last 10years, and everytime I've been the puppies are always well looked after, they are not younger than 8 weeks old and do not come from puppy farms. This garden centre is reliable and would never do such a thing. Yes the signs say 'do not touch the puppies' but it is not because they haven't had vaccinations (they all have their first vaccinations done) it is because they are puppies that people are going to buy, and need to be handled appropriately and not touched and harassed 24hours a day. The 'cages' they are in are very roomy and suitable for the puppies and there are no more than 3 puppies in each little run at a time.


Ok, i'll bite.

Where are the puppies sourced? No self respecting, reputable breeder would ever trust a garden centre to home-check and place their puppies.

I think the words _over my dead body_ would come to mind if I was asked to supply puppies to a garden centre/pet shop/whatever.

What health tests have the parents had? Do the breeders match the pedigrees and individual dogs they are breeding to create quality puppies fit for purpose? What have the parents achieved which has made them worthy or breeding, are they excellent examples of their breeds? How have the parent's temperaments been tested? Does the garden centre provide lifetime support for the puppy buyers, are the staff experts on each of the breed specific health conditions and requirements relating to the breeds? Are the garden centre able to take back dogs in need of rehoming if it doesnt work back with the owner, no matter what age? Does the garden centre do home checks and properly vet potential buyers? Are the puppies kennel club registered and endorsed, and sold on no breeding, pet only contracts?

If the answer is 'NO' to *any* of the above, then in my opinion they are no good, money-grabbing, rescue-filling, puppy peddling so-and-sos (Cant put what i'd like to put instead of so-and-so's, I'd get banned pretty quick! )


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sophb101 said:


> I would just like to say that I visit Ladds garden centre regularly and have for the last 10years, and everytime I've been the puppies are always well looked after, they are not younger than 8 weeks old and do not come from puppy farms. This garden centre is reliable and would never do such a thing. Yes the signs say 'do not touch the puppies' but it is not because they haven't had vaccinations (they all have their first vaccinations done) it is because they are puppies that people are going to buy, and need to be handled appropriately and not touched and harassed 24hours a day. The 'cages' they are in are very roomy and suitable for the puppies and there are no more than 3 puppies in each little run at a time.


So where do the pups come from? I'm sure responsible breeders would not allow their pups to be sold like this.
Puppies should be with Mum till old enough to be homed not stuck in a shop for spur of the moment buyers to have them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sophb101 said:


> I would just like to say that I visit Ladds garden centre regularly and have for the last 10years, and *everytime I've been the puppies are always well looked after, they are not younger than 8 weeks old and do not come from puppy farms*. This garden centre is reliable and would never do such a thing. Yes the signs say 'do not touch the puppies' but it is not because they haven't had vaccinations (they all have their first vaccinations done) it is because they are puppies that people are going to buy, and need to be handled appropriately and not touched and harassed 24hours a day. The 'cages' they are in are very roomy and suitable for the puppies and there are no more than 3 puppies in each little run at a time.


Oh well, based on this statement it obviously makes everything alright then doesn't it? Make it look all glossy & perhaps people won't ask questions about where the puppies come from or what their parents go through so cute puppies can be displayed for people to purchase on impulse 

I'd love to know what sort of 'breeder' would sell through a middle man such as a bloody garden centre, because it ain't gonna be an ethical one


----------



## Sophb101 (Mar 3, 2013)

JAChihuahua said:


> ooh and you just decided to join and ressurect a very old (like 3 years old) thread because you felt an overwhelming desire to support your local garden centre? yes?
> 
> You couldnt possibly be associated with the place in any way whatsoever could you?
> 
> ...


Actually I don't work for them at all I just came across this forum and decided to make a comment as I feel the garden centre is being unfairly judged. Everyone else has had their say so I thought I'd add mine, didn't think there was a problem with that to be honest!


----------



## Sophb101 (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't work for the garden centre Ladds so you need to chill out, I'm just saying I don't see anything wrong with how the puppies are being kept! Forgive me for having an opinion in this world


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sophb101 said:


> Actually I don't work for them at all I just came across this forum and decided to make a comment as I feel the garden centre is being unfairly judged. Everyone else has had their say so I thought I'd add mine, didn't think there was a problem with that to be honest!


No, nothing wrong with adding your comments. Unfortunately, the state they are kept in has little relevence. The real issue here is where those puppies come from and the lack of care with which they have been bred and the doubtful future health of the puppies as they grow.

These puppies will have come from puppy farms and byb where care is doubtful, risk of disease is high and risk of inherited disease is high, socialisation will have been minimal and the conditions would have been less than desirable. They won't be registered, parents will not have been health tested or temperament tested and any dog and bitch will be thrown together to produce puppies for financial gain.

It is the same as from any pet shop - it should be made illegal - sadly it isn't


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Sophb101 said:


> Actually I don't work for them at all I just came across this forum and decided to make a comment as I feel the garden centre is being unfairly judged. Everyone else has had their say so I thought I'd add mine, didn't think there was a problem with that to be honest!


No problem at all, if only I could believe it.

I have visited this place myself as its not far from my home, and well for you to say that the animals there are well cared for.... lets just say you and I have VERY different ideas of what constitutes good care.

On top of my own opinion there is the very relevant fact that the puppies are left ALONE overnight, as evidenced with the recent burglary.

Oh and of course there are the testimonies of people who were stupid enough (duped, naieve, ignorant - whatever) to buy one of these pups which subsequently became ill with preventable illnesses.

I'm happy to be proven wrong, but I havent met any breeder (including the many many breeders I dismissed as not being good enough for me) who would ever consider selling their pups through a petshop.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Sophb101 said:


> I don't work for the garden centre Ladds so you need to chill out, I'm just saying I don't see anything wrong with how the puppies are being kept! Forgive me for having an opinion in this world


do you work for lintons? no, well ok then.

Actually you didnt just say that they were well kept, you made a statement that they were not the product of puppy farms. I would love to know where this information came from.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't really care if they are kept in gold lined cages with King-size beds with furry duvet covers. It still screams 'puppy farm frontage' and is still horrendously unethical. 

My own rescue puppy is likely a puppy farm dog - his original owner had him delivered to the house, never saw even pictures of his parents and we are almost sure he is *not* the pure-bred Pomeranian he was claimed to be!

(Not that we care about him being pure-bred or not lol!)

His owner had him for just _three days_ - and handed him in to rescue. Surprise, surprise, the breeder didn't want to know....... 

I dread to think about where he would have ended up if the rescue hadn't taken him in (even though they were full!). And it really upsets me to contemplate just where his mother is and what state she may be kept in....


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I know a shop that sells cats (kittens) and dogs (puppies) as well as birds and chickens with pet supplies too. Also fish.

I reported them but I think they are still operational.


----------



## Sophb101 (Mar 3, 2013)

If you don't like it that's not really my problem, just stop getting your knickers in a twist and don't buy a puppy from them?! problem solved for you. Peace out muddafucckkerrrsssss


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

ah I dont think there is any danger of me ever buying a puppy from them, and many people here are doing our very best to ensure that other members of the public are fully educated and do not buy pups from them either!

Oh and thanks for responding in such a mature manner.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sophb101 said:


> If you don't like it that's not really my problem, just stop getting your knickers in a twist and don't buy a puppy from them?! problem solved for you. Peace out muddafucckkerrrsssss


Wow, you're a little charmer aren't you? Must be nearly past your bedtime....


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sophb101 said:


> If you don't like it that's not really my problem, just stop getting your knickers in a twist and don't buy a puppy from them?! problem solved for you. Peace out muddafucckkerrrsssss


And hopefully get awful places like this closed down.... I believe Johnderondon who posted earlier in this thread played a large part in getting one similar pet shop (that sold puppies) closed down.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

So you bring back on old thread, then don't like the fact that folk question both you and your motive for doing so, then resort to swearing....lovely!

Mind you hopefully by doing this, you'll get this puppy farm [or garden centre!] shut down


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well seen as though this is an old thread I am closing it.


----------

